# The Spirit of St. Louis in 1/48th!!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

New from Revell/Monogram!!!

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx855244.htm

Am I right? I do not believe that this kit is an old release and the only U.S. Spirit of St. Louis kit that I can remember is much smaller?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

You know ,Troy I'm not sure if this is a new mold or not. I remember a Spirit of St. Louis from years ago. Not sure who made it or the scale but I know there was one. I still have the old AHM Spirit in HO scale. I plan on picking up this kit, would be nice to have that plane in 1/48th scale.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The local Wal-Marts have had an "aviation history" mix of Revell model kits these past few months. They have included the Wright Flyer, Spirit of St. Louis (I think), DC-3, P-40B (bloody hard to find in this mix), P-51 (I think), and the F-105. If I'm right about a Spirit being in that mix, I'm sure it's 1/48 (the others are).

I have a tiny Spirit that came in a 2-pack with a Wright Flyer (they're probably about 1/144, but the decals on the Spirit peeled badly, even using decal setting solution. I need to find some new ones for it, it's a cute little bugger.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It could also be the HAWK kit repackaged like the Gee-Bee, Mr. Mulligan etc.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nope! NEW KIT!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Hawk _Spirit of St. Louis_, which was re-released by Testors in the 1970s as part of their "Golden Age of Aviation" series, was in 1/72 scale.

"I hope you won't get sore, but those sand dabs of yours — they're just terrible. The way you weld them with that acetylene flavor. . ."


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Did Glencoe have a 1/48 Spirit?

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

So did any of you guys build this yet? Just got it, could use some good color reference pics.


Edit: Found an excellent source today at the local library: "Charles Lindbergh and the Spirit of St. Louis" by Dominic A. Pisano and Robert Van Der Linden. Got another book in transit that might be good, too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bought it the minute it came out, but I haven't gotten to it yet. Wondering if I'm even gonna bother TRYING to fix the seam under the trailing edge of the wing. What a stupid place for a seam!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I built mine a few months ago. It is a really nice model,lots of interior detail. It even comes with Charles Linberg and a couple of options to display him with the Ryan..It also has 2 sets of decals for the nose section the Atlantic crossing version and the world tour version.. I bought it as soon I saw it in the store..It is one of my all time favorite airplanes ...Jeff


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm missing part #45, the compass. No problem, easily replaced - but could someone tell me it's dimensions? 

Another book that's a good reference is "The Untold Story of the Spirit of St. Louis: From the Drawing Board to the Smithsonian" by Ev Cassagneres. No color shots but good clear details and diagrams.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*JEFF!!!!* Whats up!? :wave: 

I have not looked at mine in a while...thought about doing it as a quick build just for fun last weekend then looked at the kit and thought NO WAY...its just too cool of a subject to be taken so lightly. 

Right now I'm adding lighting to MR's 31" Disney Nautilus to (hopefully) be displayed at the EMP Sci-Fi museum or Ebay for Wonderfest fundage this year. 

But my BIG on going project is Lunars 1/32 Flying sub and then Wilco's Proteus ( what a cool kit! )

Good to see ya again Jeff!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Troy, the thought of _you_ doing the Spirit justice is mouth-watering! I might be able to add a _little_ to it...those interior details need embellishement, but are so _tiny._ Either way, I'll be taking a long time on it and doing it slow. The books I mentioned above have good shots of the instrument panel and piping to go by, if you need it. Maybe your local library has 'em.

Hope I can see your Proteus & FS builds in October...your work should be ina museum, I hate the thought of that Nautilus going on e-Bay. Should be good money, thoguh.

Good to be back, should be staying a while this time!  (finally got over the stab of seeing the PL forum closed...)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I saw this kit at wal mart here in Nevada the price, $7.97 Revelle. they also had the Wright flyer for the same price.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you Jeff!  

Why is it that some of the most important aircraft in aviation history have not been done in decent scales or recently produced in good quality?

Like the:

1. Ford TriMortor in 1/48

2. Amelia Earhart's Lockheed L-10 in 1/48 or 1/32

3. A better and updated Wrights Flyer

4. Spirit of St. Louis in a larger scale ( 1/48 is such a small scale for that aircraft )

To name a few.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Thank you Jeff!
> 
> Why is it that some of the most important aircraft in aviation history have not been done in decent scales or recently produced in good quality?
> 
> ...


 Ah! More products for my non-existant model company!


----------

